# SSR - Pool towels provided?



## kjsgrammy (Apr 6, 2013)

We are heading to WDW/Saratoga Springs at the end of April.  Can someone advise whether pool towels are provided either in the units (we have 2 bedroom units reserved), or at the pools?  There are six of us traveling together and I'd rather not have to pack pool towels if not needed.


----------



## rsackett (Apr 6, 2013)

Last time I stayed at a DVC resort pool towels were provided in the room.

Ray


----------



## JPrisco (Apr 6, 2013)

They have towels at the pools - no pool towels in the rooms.  
They only give you one towel set per occupant in the room.


----------



## Gracey (Apr 6, 2013)

Pool towels are located at the pool, they keep it well stocked.


----------



## icydog (Apr 7, 2013)

Pool towels are stored in open carts and you can take as many as you want.  But, they are smaller than the room towels, which is different from Marriott timeshares for instance. Disney Vacation Club will not replace your room towels daily.  It's done at the tail end of your stay.  It's your responsibility to wash them.  I wash them on my way out and dry them when we get back into the villa.


----------



## bakerworld (Apr 20, 2013)

They're not as soft either which I think they do on purpose so people don't 're-stock' their rooms.


----------



## mecllap (Apr 20, 2013)

They do not provide towels at the water parks, tho.  They only rent them there.  But they are the same as the pool towels at the resort (so it's possible to take a couple from your resort pool to the water park).  At least that's how it worked a couple of years ago.


----------



## itradehilton (May 12, 2013)

We usually just buy 4 giant beach towels on vacation that have no Disney markings. This way we can always find our lounger, they are large enough, and DS gets a new set of swim towels each year. If we have too much stuff to bring home we just leave the towels behind with no guilt because we didn't spend an arm and a leg.


----------



## kjsgrammy (May 12, 2013)

We had a good time at SSR.  Pool towels are provided at the pool.  Wish the weather had been better - it rained almost EVERY day while we were there.  I don't think I ever carried an opened umbrella around that much.  Even with the rain, sure didn't keep crowds down.  Wait times at some of the rides was 120 minutes; luckily we were able to get fast passes for everything we wanted to ride on.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 13, 2013)

kjsgrammy said:


> We had a good time at SSR.  Pool towels are provided at the pool.  Wish the weather had been better - it rained almost EVERY day while we were there.  I don't think I ever carried an opened umbrella around that much.  Even with the rain, sure didn't keep crowds down.  Wait times at some of the rides was 120 minutes; luckily we were able to get fast passes for everything we wanted to ride on.





Sorry to read that the weather did not cooperate on your trip.


----------

